# Meet Jack



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

This is Jack my green terror cichlid
I just got a new camera and im still figuring it out
i tried to get a picture when he was pinkish but the flash just bounced off his scales and made it look bronze...but if I turn the flash off it takes more time to take the picture so the fish usually moves and it comes out blurry...but im still workin on the whole camera thing so hopefully i can take a perty picture of him








He sure does love his plastic cup
















his fins are lined with orange but it all looks crappy with these pics....i need to figure out this camera haha


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice...still just a baby yet :-D And just so you know...there is a photo section on the boards :fish:


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice pictures!!! Still a cute baby....


----------



## Haiku (Jan 22, 2006)

i dont see the harm in pics outside the pic forum if they have a reason for being


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Haiku said:


> i dont see the harm in pics outside the pic forum if they have a reason for being


There is no harm i was just informing LC


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Now I know!
Thanks haha!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Your GT will feel a lot more at home with the addition of some sand sustrate.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice pics!


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Nothing wrong with pictures, but what happened to his fins?


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

theres nothing wronge with his fins...just his tail...i gues it was nipped when he was little
I still loves him


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

What about the Dorsal fin? or is it my eyesight? This is my Gold Saum (not the real GT).


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

theres nothing wronge with his fins must just be the pictures
Do the fins grow back??
like after being nipped


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fins do regenerate at least partially


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

L.C. your fishes dorsal fin has a big chunk missing. It'll usually grow back but yours looks like it won't as the section removed was quite large. Melefix is good for fin repair.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

i got him like that it doesnt look like anything bit it 
all of his siblings look exactly the same
maybe its some kind of deformity
there is no chunk missing that is just the way he is
im looking at him right now
is his dorsal fin supposed to be like that fish posted up there??
cause if it is ....Those are 2 different fins on my fish...its not one that is damaged
I will try to get more pictures of him so i can show you
well that one picture of his side shows it..
they are 2 different fins
he can move the one closest to his fave up and down
but the other fin behind that one is just like the fin on his underside closest to his tail
but the one on top has the red where as the one on the bottom doesnt
he even uses that top wierd fin exactly the same as the bottom one
maybe he is a hybrid


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's deffinanly one fin been damaged. 
There's no point in arguing with the most knowledgeble cichlid expert on the net. 
This is what your fish is supposed to look like. It's nothing serious however, your fish can still function properly. You can try and deny it, but there's not much point.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

its just wierd cause all of the other fish in the tank looked exactly the same
and the back fin looks thinner than the one that goes up and down
haha hes fighting his reflection right now so cute


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It will be cool to see you get a mate for your fish, as they're colours intensify quite a lot, especially around the gills.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

if i could find a female id get it


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

well today i found out that Jack...is actually a Jill!!
I went on a cichlid forum and posted pictures and they said Jack is a girl haha
so now I just need to find her a boyfriend


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

That's good news!!! Hope you'll find a new partner for jill...lol!

About the dorsal fins, I believe its an inborn deformity...lol! I had a koi that had an incomplete dorsal fin (same as yours). He was born with it! Its not of a problem at all! He's still the same fish as the others and function well.


----------

